# Substrate for paludarium?



## FwoGiZ (Apr 16, 2014)

So sand gravel volcanic stones fluorite.. all the same no difference??..

EDIT: decided to go with national geographic black sand mixed with fluval stratum.
Lemme know if this is a big no no for some reason... will have guppies and shrimps in there along with anubias scarlet temple, white n green acorus plants and java moss
Wish me luck baha!


----------

